# Cleaning glass CO2 diffusers



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

This has probably been asked before, but I couldn't find any such thread. 
How can I clean my glass diffuser and the air stone inside of it. I noticed that ADA makes a product called Superge, but there has to be some simple ingredient(s) which ADA is using. Does anyone know exactly what's in Superge or have a formula for cleaning? Thanks!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Bleach.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I simply take a cup of bleach (Clorox) and let it soak for about 15-20 minutes, and let it soak or rinse it off for another 5-10 in tap water. Cleans it very well every time. 

-John N.


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

Great, thanks!


----------

